# Chinchilla and Squirrel



## hillrise (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any pictures of a squirrel-colored rabbit? I'd REALLY like to see one that's a rex or mini rex, but since they're not an accepted variety, I don't imagine there are too many out there. It would especially awesome if it's of one that's squirrel next to on that's chinchilla.

I'm mostly just curious how obvious the difference is in adults (or at least past the baby baby fur stage).


----------



## Shayhara (Mar 1, 2012)

Well its not in rex, but rather mini lops but this site shows the two next to each other. As far as I know anyway squirrel is actually referred to as blue chinchilla in most breeds. Hope this helps. I have a broken squirrel mini lop buck, but its called broken blue chinchilla by the ARBA at least in mini lop it is.
http://www.hoppinherdofhares.com/agouti.html


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's some colors of Mini Rexes. 

http://www.nmrrc.net/apps/photos/album?albumid=4522463

Hope this helps! 

K


----------

